# The children being addressed in Ephesians 6:1



## Soonerborn (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a question. The book of Ephesians is addressed to, "To the saints who are in Ephesus, and are faithful in Christ Jesus". 

In Ephesians 6:1, Paul specifically addresses the children, "Children, obey your parents in the Lord....."

So, is Paul addressing all the children of the church, or only the "saved" children of the church?

If Paul is addressing "all children", which to me would be the appropriate reading, (regardless of their profession) it seems that it is obvious that all children of believers are included in the covenant and a logical conclusion could be made that all children should receive the sign of the covenant - baptism. 

I know this is a simplistic approach, but I'm curious to get other's thoughts.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 19, 2011)

Mike, look at the context of the previous chapter. Starting in v.22 of chapter 5, he has addressed Wives, Husbands, in 6:1 it is children, verse 4, fathers, then slaves, masters...

So it is children (i.e. little/young people).


----------



## Soonerborn (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Romans 922. I understand that Paul is addressing "children", ie "little/young people". 

My question is in light of his initial greeting "to the saints"; I would contend he is speaking to all children - meaning all the little/young people regardless of their profession of faith, and thus this is a great illustration of the inclusion of children in the covenant. 

Paul is instructing the children of the covenant, and to me implies they should receive the sign of the covenant.


----------

